
Transmeta Code Morphing: Speculation, Recovery, and Adaptive Retranslation [pdf] - kick
https://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/cse548/08wi/papers/transmeta.pdf
======
kick
I'd mark it as (2003), but character limit.

